

How to generate a good salt – unofficial sources of Polish voting system - dgregd
https://github.com/wybory2014/Kalkulator1/blob/master/Kalkulator1/Certificate.cs#L257

======
FroshKiller
Is there any reason to think this isn't sanitized (or desalinated, if you
like)?

